# Warrant for Minister to Lead in Prayer



## Afterthought (Jul 22, 2015)

Where is the prescription that the minister lead in prayer during public worship while the congregation joins along in heart?


----------



## KMK (Jul 22, 2015)

Afterthought said:


> Where is the prescription that the minister lead in prayer during public worship while the congregation joins along in heart?



I am not sure you need a warrant from Scripture for a leader to lead the congregation in prayer. How is the church going to pray together without a leader? Is the question about why the leader of prayer must be a minister?


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jul 23, 2015)

Raymond,

I'm not sure if this answers your question, but here is an excerpt from the PCA BCO, Chapter 52, Section 1 on Public Prayer:

_It is proper to begin the public worship in the sanctuary with the Doxology followed by a short prayer, in which the minister shall lead the people, humbly adoring the infinite majesty of the living God, expressing a sense of our distance from Him as creatures, and our unworthiness as sinners; and humbly imploring His gracious presence, the assistance of His Holy Spirit in the duties of His worship, and His acceptance of us through the merits of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. It is appropriate that this prayer conclude with the Lord’s Prayer in which all may unite. _

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Afterthought (Jul 24, 2015)

KMK said:


> How is the church going to pray together without a leader? Is the question about why the leader of prayer must be a minister?


The OP refers to both questions.

The former seems to be true by the light of nature: what a cacophony otherwise! Nevertheless, some might argue that it may be appropriate for all to pray at once; perhaps silently or quietly to avoid distraction, e.g., as outlined here. And if the Scriptures allow it, then our light of nature was not true light.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 24, 2015)

Raymond:

If you look at the office of minister (pastor and teacher) in _The Form of Presbyterial Church-Government_ and the section on Publick Prayer (before and after the sermon) in _The Directory for the Publick Worship of God_, both designed by the Westminster Assembly of Divines, I think that you'll find that helpful. The former especially, with its Scripture citations, is helpful.

The ministerial office is a continuation of the office after a fashion held by the Levites and the Apostles. The latter especially, Acts 6, gave themselves to the ministry of Word and prayer (and this did not mean, in the first place, private study of the Word and secret prayer): this meant open proclamation of the Word (publicly and house-to-house) and public prayer. Paul says that public proclamations (which would include public prayer) are to be offered "each in turn" and that all things are to be done for edification, decently and in order (I Cor. 14: 27, 33, and 40, as well as elsewhere in this chapter). 

There is ample biblical warrant for the practice of the minister acting as the mouthpiece of the people to God, interceding on their behalf to Him, leading them before the throne in prayer. 

Peace,
Alan


----------

